# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  حل مشكلة bad environment 2 bad library clean system from obsollete usb drivers

## bodr41

*حل مشكلة bad environment 2 bad library clean system from obsollete usb drivers*  *هدا المشكل معروف انه مشكل التعريف (Driver) لكن في كثير من الاحيان حتى لو اعدنا تعريف البوكس لا يقبل التحديث لدلك سنحاول في موضعنا هدا معرفة السبب وبالتالي حل المشكل .*  *اولا نقوم بتثبيت Hwk_Support_Suite_Setup_v02.02.000*          *ننقر على Next حينها ستطلع رسالة الخطا ادناه نضغط على ok*              *ننقر بالماوس الايمن على My computer*       *نحدد Device Manager*        *نحدد UFS3 SarasSoft*       *سنلاحظ رسالة : مرحبا بكم في معالجة التحديث الاجهزة نختار yes this time Only يعني بالموافقة ب هده المرة فقط ثم نضغط على Next*        *ثم نعلم على الاختيار (Install Form a list or specific location (Advanced* * اي نختار تثبيت من قائمة او موقع محدد( متقدم ) ثم نضغط على Next*        *نعلم في الخانة Include this location in the search*        *بعد الاستعراض نضغط على محرك الاقراص c*        *نحدد Program Files*         *ننتقل الى الاسفل ونحدد SarasSoft ثم ننقر على UFS ثم نحدد برنامج التعريف *  * UFS_USB Driver ثم نضغط ok*        *نضغط على Next*        *نضغ على Next وننتظر قليلا....*        *نضغط على Continue Anywy*        *بعدها نضغط على Finish*        * في المحاولة الثانية نقوم بتثبيت*  * Hwk_Support_Suite_Setup_v02.02.000*        *نقوم بالتعليم في الخانة Modify ثم نضغط على Next*         * نضغط على Finish*        *نختار اللغة ونضغط على Next لبدء التحديث بعد تاكدنا من الاتصال بالانترنيت*       *لقد تم التحديث بنجاح*         *ارجو ان اكون قد استوفيت الشرح كما يجب*  * bodr41*

----------


## mohamed73

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## ali_gsm2010

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci

----------

